# What are the best low light plants



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone rattle off to me what the best "low light" plants are..
thx!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> Can someone rattle off to me what the best "low light" plants are..
> thx!


Java fern, Bolbitis, and Anubias are the most common.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Java moss, crypts....


plastic plants


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I can give you some java moss and a few others any time you want.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 on Java moss. It's great in many respects. Soaks up nitrates, provides infusoria and hiding spots for the fry if you have fry, and I personally find that it looks good when it's healthy. Especially attached to drift wood.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx everyone!!


----------

